# Mehrere Lüfter



## Kampfsessel (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo.
Ich habe in meinem Gehäuse 6 Lüfter drinne, die laufen alle über die Lüftersteuerung. Heute gegen 16 Uhr ist es passiert. Das Grauen!
Mein Rechner hat sich einfach Heruntergefahren. Ich nehme an das der Prozessor zu heiß geworden ist (bei den Temperaturen auch kein Wunder). Als ich in wieder eingeschaltet hatte, mußte ich mit entsetzen feststellen, daß alle Lüfter nicht mehr funktionieren (Nur noch der vom Prozessor und Netzteil funktioniert. Also alle die nicht über die Lütersteuerung gesteuert werden.). Da liegt es ja nahe, das die Lüftersteuerung ein Knacks weg hat.
Da ich in sachen Elektronik der absolute Taugenichts bin, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, daß ich alle Lüfter über einen Port am MoBo laufen lasse. Quasi eine art Verteiler. 
Gibt es sowas, wenn ja, wo?

Und wie bekomme ich an mein Netzteil noch weitere Kabel angeschlossen, da ich meine zweite, dritte Festplatte und die Festplattenkühler jeweils an das netzteil anschließen muß, zwecks Strom. Ich hatte ja schonmal Probiert, an den Kabeln rumzuhantieren. Doch die Biester lassen sich nicht aus dieser Art ''Lüsterklemme'' rausziehen.

Gibt es auch Möglichkeiten, dass man die Festplatten in die 5,25 Zoll Schächte einbauen kann, denn wegen den Festplattenkühler brauche ich viel Platz.

Würde ich echt über Hilfe freuen.

MfG Kampfsessel


----------



## schachmat (26. Juli 2006)

Normalerweise hat es am Mainboard noch ein paar Strom"quellen", wo man lüfter usw. anschliessen kann.

Für 5,25zoll gibt es so zwischenhalterungen.


----------



## Kampfsessel (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo.
Am Mainboard habe ich nur ein einzigen Anschluss für einen Lüfter, das ist ja mein Problem. 
Ich müsste Quasi an diese eine Schnittstelle einen Verteiler für 6 Lüfter ranbauen.

MfG Kampfsessel


----------



## Alex Duschek (27. Juli 2006)

Ähm...bei 53 Grad hat sich dein Rechner ausgeschaltet?
Das kann eigentlich fast nicht sein, da das normal alle Prozessoren locker noch mitmachen. Wurde dein Rechner eventuell per Software runtergefahren?
(Was allerdings nicht erklären würde, wieso deine Lüfter nicht mehr laufen)

Hast du schon die Kabel an der Lüftersteuerung rausgezogen und wieder reingesteckt oder geschaut ob die Lüftersteuerung richtig eingebaut und verkabelt ist?

Edit: Vergiss den ersten Teil, war falsches Thema ^^


----------



## Kampfsessel (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ja also den ersten Teil habe ich vergessen. 

Ich habe schon alles probiert, abgezogen und rangesteckt, Heruntergefahren und wieder hoch. Es tat und tut sich nichts. Kann es sein das vielleicht die Platine an der alle 3 Poligen Kabel angeschlossen werden durchgeschmort ist
Aber nochmal als Frage!!
Gibt es da so eine Art Verteiler an dem ich alle 6 Lüfter ranbauen kann
Wie bekomme ich denn an mein Netzteil noch weitere Kabel ran damit ich, wie oben beschrieben meine Festplatten samt Kühler ranbauen und mit Strom versorgen kann.

MfG Kampfsessel


----------

